# Mont. County, AK



## Stella Maris (Jun 9, 2020)

I’ll be going on vacation to Arkansas (Montgomery County) in early July. I know that Aphonopelma hentzi is common to the state. What kind of terrain will I be coming across in Montgomery County and what sorts of habitats should I be on the lookout for with regards to A. hentzi?

I’m interested in other invertebrates as well but since I’ll only be there for maybe 2 1/2 days I’ll probably see very little. All I know is what I’ve been told directly: that the area I’ll be in is fairly rural and heavily forested, as well as steep and rocky.


----------



## pannaking22 (Jun 10, 2020)

Ah ok, I'd read that as Alaska (AK vs AR). I'd say the habitat you'll be in should be good for _A. hentzi_. Plenty of millipedes there, various beetles, etc.

You can use the BugGuide Advanced Search to narrow things down a bit, depending on what groups most interest you - https://bugguide.net/adv_search/bgs...dult=&immature=&male=&female=&representative= 

I entered Theraphosidae in the Taxon ID box and searched that, so you can change that to whatever group you want and search. It's not perfect and it doesn't include everything (only photos people have submitted), but it'll give you a rough ballpark of things.


----------

